# Wild Game Dinner Dec 5th



## ronintank (Dec 4, 2007)

Wild game dinner
Friday December 5th
Opens at 6.00 pm
Dinner at 7.00 pm
Tickets at the door 20.00 per person

This is a really great dinner if you can come on out and join us.

NORTHLAND SPORTSMENS CLUB 989-732-6389
1592 Old Alba Rd.
Gaylord, MI 49734


----------

